# Nice hotel in centre of Venice



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

thoroughly and unreservedly reccommended..stayed several times-charming classy English-speaking staff

www.alponteantico.com

suites have great view over the grand canal


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Where is this from the Gritti Palace or Europa/Regina? Is it along that same area? Or around "the corner"? Looks nice. Are they part of any property company? Or are they independent?


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

independent.it's right next to the Rialto Bridge...would get an extra star but it doesnt have a lift..so this affects it's star rating .It's classy but reserved and outwardly downmarket in a European way. No restaurant and you only occasionally bump into other guests at the reception. Chap who mans the reception was in Tweeds (in August )when we were last there.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Looks nice plus the location is excellent. 

Thanks!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks like a good place.

M8


----------

